# Cobalt Raq 4i - Full System



## kmurrey (Jul 2, 2004)

Well - I have really done it now. I needed to upgrade Perl in order to add spamassin. So I ran CPAN and it did a ton of upgrades.

It said everything worked but perl -v still showed the old version.
There was a couple of commands to run to setup postgresql - and I did that.

Then postgresql quit working and my filesystem was complaining that it was running out of space. So I rebooted my Raq and now it won't boot.

Is there anyway I can dump some of the files from the file system so it will boot?

Keith


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm not familiar with Cobalt systems, but if it's like many other *nix type systems, you should be able to boot into single user mode, mount the filesystem, and perform whatever functions you need.


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

Do you have physical access to the system? If so get a console cable which is serial to serial (db9) and use a laptop or desktop system so you can see the boot messages and see where its failing, more then likely its not the upgrade that caused issues but it needs to be fsck'd. I remember many a night being paged out of bed to go fsck the fsck'ing cobalts we had at work  Let me know how it goes and I'll do my best to help you out, I have the RaQ recovery CD's if you need them. By the way, DON'T EVER use non-RaQ packages on a raq box unless you really know what you're doing otherwise you're just asking for trouble. Use the GUI and go to http://www.pkgmaster.com to get cobalt compliant upgrades.


----------



## kmurrey (Jul 2, 2004)

*Update*

Gotissues - thanks for the help. I really appreciate it.

Let me give you the total rundown on what happened.

I wanted to add the following to my server:

F-prot
Spamassassin
Mailscanner

So - I installed F-prot without any problems. Then I went to install spamassassin and it told me that I needed to upgrade make file. So I checked into that and ending up doing a CPAN. It did a boat load of downloads and dowloaded Perl 5.8.4. It ran through all these compliations and said that it was installed. But when I did a perl -v - it showed the old version still on the box.

So while I was install the software - I read online about changing some things in Postgresql. So I did that (I can find out for you what I did through my lastlog) and then I rebooted the server. The server came up just fine, but then I got postgresql errors, and then the server started complaining about the filesystem getting full. So I checked a view things out and seen that the / was 100% full. So I rebooted the server again, and this time it wouldn't come up at all. So the company that host's my server Fed Ex'd it over to me today.

I got it and it booted up fine - but I couldn't see the GUI. Immediately I was able to SSH into the server and login. I checked out the / directory and it was full.

So I checked out a couple of more things and found that the new Perl version was installed on the / directory along with F-prot and Spamassassin. So this was my problem. So I deleted F-prot, Spamassassin, and the new perl (all by just deleting the directories).

I rebooted the server and it came up and showed about 75 meg free on the / directory. Which was cool, but I still couldn't see the GUI on the cobalt. So I checked out httpd and seems that it isn't being started at startup (not sure why - this seems to be my biggest problem).

As long as I do an httpd start, status, or restart - the Cobalt GUI comes up. 

Postgresql is also saying that it is running in production mode - which I am not sure if this right??

So that is where I am now. I basically have the raq setup on my local lan - any help and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Keith


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Are you using Exim for your mail server? If so, and you have the Exiscan patch, forget about Mailscanner. Exiscan can use ClamAV to virus scan the mail better then Mailscanner can, and with a fraction of the load. If you have Exim and want to use Exiscan, let me know and I'll get you the link on how to set it up.


----------



## kmurrey (Jul 2, 2004)

*Email*

No, I am not using that type of email. But might look at that option at a later point. 

Thanks.

Keith


----------



## kmurrey (Jul 2, 2004)

*Another error question*

I am getting this: [: =: unary operator expected 

after just about everything that is loaded during startup - including httpd, admserve, and postgresql.

Any ideas what this is?

Keith


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

Its output from the shell scripts that are starting up the daemons, its not causing anything to fail, just annoying, from what I found out it has to do with quoting certain strings in the script. 

As far as the httpd issue, you should check out /etc/rc.d/init.d which is where the scripts that run at startup are located. Make sure the one for httpd is marked exectuable.


----------

